# student visa with autistic son?



## Sara3 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I'd like to study for a PhD or MBA in Canada but my son has Asperger's Syndrome and I'm not sure whether this could make it difficult for me to get a Student Visa.

I'm a UK national, as is my son, who is 16. He has a statement of special educational needs and the local authority have paid fully for him to attend a £26,000 per year mainstream private school because his Educational Psychology Reports show his to be academically and intelligence-wise advanced ahead of his age. They did not pay anything towards any learning support for him and the school he currently attends has no learning support person or learning support department.

I don't know what paperwork I would need to put in my Student Visa Application regarding him (-or does he apply for his own Visa?). I have his Statement of Special Educational Needs, his Educational Psychology Reports and his Diagnosis. However I have no letter from a consultant other than these as he hasn't had any help from any consultants over the years. We are currently out of Britain due to a family emergency and may not be able to return for a couple of months. However I'd rather not delay submitting a Student Visa Application as time is moving on.

Would we need an additional letter from a consultant or anything like that? And if so can we get one while we are abroad or does it have to be written by someone who knows our son? Getting letters from his schools shouldn't be a problem.

Please advise me as I know nothing about this . Thanks Xx


----------

